# Hello - anyone have a Anzil dog?



## dsnth

Hello

After looking in every once in a while, I finally joined the forum yesterday & then after lots & lots of surfing the web & pondering. We now have our names down for an Anzil pup. I spoke to Anthony - such a really nice man & am now totally happy with our choice.
I was just wondering if anyone else had an Anzil cockapoo? Ours won't be born until end of Feb (so a little while to wait), he/she will be the off spring of Vivien & Pepe.

I am already excited, fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## RangerC

There are lots on here (including the gorgeous Dudley) so wait for the posts to come rolling in. People speak very highly of Anthony and his pups are very well cared for.


----------



## sonkaldebi

Hello, i have just joined up as well and i almost have a Anzil Cockapoo haha. Mine is 3 weeks old tomorrow so still at Anzil, my kids are going mental with the wait haha


----------



## DB1

Hi yes my boy is from Anzil but no relation as both parents different, Dad is Chico, not sure if Anthony has retired him or just giving him a rest! There were some posts recently with some newer members who had pups with Pepe as Dad.
Yes we were happy with Anthony, he is a licensed breeder but dogs are well looked after and pups are very well socialised, Dudley is very confident with larger dogs which I put down to him getting to play with Anthony's German Shepherd as a young pup. (my Dudley is the puppy reading 'the perfect puppy' book on the Anzil website!).


----------



## emjon123

dsnth said:


> Hello
> 
> After looking in every once in a while, I finally joined the forum yesterday & then after lots & lots of surfing the web & pondering. We now have our names down for an Anzil pup. I spoke to Anthony - such a really nice man & am now totally happy with our choice.
> I was just wondering if anyone else had an Anzil cockapoo? Ours won't be born until end of Feb (so a little while to wait), he/she will be the off spring of Vivien & Pepe.
> 
> I am already excited, fingers crossed all goes well.


Bailey is an Anzil pup, just over seven months old. I was really impressed with Anthony too and Bailey has been a great pup, apart from the usual, nipping, jumping, stealing, you name it.

If I can remember correctly Pepe was Anthony's new stud dog, a gorgeous red one?

I certainly have not regrets and would travel the five hours again to get an Anzil pup.


----------



## dsnth

Thank you all - I can't wait


----------



## Adamant at

*Anzil pup*

This is Marley our 7 month anzil lad. Anthony is brilliant and Marley is a dream. His dad was fudge and mum was amber. Good luck


----------



## Adamant at

*Anzil pup*

And another


----------



## Jet23

Hi, we have an Anzil puppy, Betty, who is now 12 weeks old. Mum was Ella and dad Pepe. She has settled in very well, loves people and is great with our 3 children. Enjoy puppy shopping!


----------



## Dud52221

Daisy is now almost 8 months old and we would not be without her!!!

Anthony know's his stuff and always on hand if you need advice at anytime. Good luck with your new addition-you won't regret it!!


----------



## Hollysefton

Hi and welcome!! I'm getting an anzil pup in 3 weeks, mum lucie and dad is pepe. I did lots of research and visited Anthony's place before I put my name down. He has been very impressive and I'm so excited!! Already planning pup number 2! Me and Phil fell in love with Vivien out of all his bitches that we met. I'm asking to be kept informed on when he mates her next! 

Happy shopping and researching! 

Holly


----------



## dsnth

Thank you Holly, that is really nice to hear.

I know Pepe is red, I'd be interested to know what Vivien was like.

I am really looking forward to hearing when the pups are born, (due early/mid March) although trying not to mention it too much as its a long time for my son (he is nearly 5) to wait.

Donna


----------



## Hfd

Hi Donna,
We have also been in touch with Anthony regarding Viviene & Pepe's litter (due end feb), is this the one you have your name down for? 
Helen


----------



## dsnth

Hi - yes it is. Fingers crossed there are enough puppies. What do you prefer boy or girl?


----------



## Hfd

We already have a gorgeous boy Billy so Anthony recommended a girl this time. How about you?


----------



## DB1

Surprised no regulars have commented on this bit of an announcement Helen!!


----------



## Lottierachel

I could tell something was in the pipeline.... She's snuck her news into another thread! How exciting!!! 

What colour is viviene? Will they be red babies? Or apricot? Can't wait to hear that the litter has arrived  not long!! 
Hmmmm, girls names that go with billy....


----------



## Hfd

Tee hee!!!
Let's just keep it between ourselves for now then lol.
Yes Viviene is a golden show cocker and Pepe a red miniature poodle so hopefully the pups will all be between these colours (either would match quite nicely with Billy don't you think?). Girls name all picked out....goes quite nicely with Billy and will be announced in due course (if I can stop spilling the beans!).
Much excitement in our house while we wait for news!


----------



## dsnth

Hi Helen

My son really wants a boy, we have been telling him that he may have to be a she if there are no boys. He isn't quite 5 - so fingers crossed when he sees them he won't really care too much. 

Have you seen the you tube clip of the most recent litter, Pepe is the Dad of this one too? (Holly do you know yet, which is yours?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUst1g1fo1g

We are going to meet Anthony over the weekend. I am originally from north of Liverpool (now in Kent) , so popping in while we visit my family.


----------



## Hfd

Donna - boys are so lovely, Billy is the most delightful dog and I would be happy having another boy to be honest. Most people recommend one of each which is what is making the decision really.
Will you say hi to Anthony for me! 








Here is Billy. 
My girls were 7 and 10 when we got him and love him to bits. It's all very exciting waiting to hear news isn't it!! 
Helen 🐾


----------



## dsnth

It is very exciting, trying not to show it though. 
May a long time to wait for us, never mind for a small boy 


Looking forward to weekend & meeting Anthony & the dogs. We (Anthony & I, not dogs) had a very long chat (hour or so) a few weeks ago.

Anzil was a the top of my list, my only concern was the long drive home. But he reassured me that he/she will probably sleep most of the way & wouldn't be at all stressed.
Looking forward to hearing your name, ours is to be Watson - another reason for a boy. 
I will let you know how our visit goes


----------



## Hfd

Yes let me know how you get on and all about Viviene and Pepe. I had a text from Anthony yesterday to say all progressing well and that she is getting a big belly!
We had a 2.5 hour drive home with Billy and he just sat on my knee and had a bit of a snooze.


----------



## emjon123

dsnth said:


> It is very exciting, trying not to show it though.
> May a long time to wait for us, never mind for a small boy
> 
> 
> Looking forward to weekend & meeting Anthony & the dogs. We (Anthony & I, not dogs) had a very long chat (hour or so) a few weeks ago.
> 
> Anzil was a the top of my list, my only concern was the long drive home. But he reassured me that he/she will probably sleep most of the way & wouldn't be at all stressed.
> Looking forward to hearing your name, ours is to be Watson - another reason for a boy.
> I will let you know how our visit goes


We had over five hours on our drive home from Anzil and Baikey slept nearly all the way, she was neither up or down. Infact I sometimes wonder if because of the long drive that is one of the reasons she is so good travelling in the car.


----------



## DB1

dsnth said:


> Hi Helen
> 
> My son really wants a boy, we have been telling him that he may have to be a she if there are no boys. He isn't quite 5 - so fingers crossed when he sees them he won't really care too much.
> 
> Have you seen the you tube clip of the most recent litter, Pepe is the Dad of this one too? (Holly do you know yet, which is yours?)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUst1g1fo1g
> 
> We are going to meet Anthony over the weekend. I am originally from north of Liverpool (now in Kent) , so popping in while we visit my family.


How cute are these puppies?! love the feisty little one with the white muzzle in the front for a lot of it, typical happy, confident Anzil pups, you guys will have so much fun. I hope your kids cope ok with the nippy stage.


----------



## dsnth

Quick question. We visit Anthony on Sunday - is it easy to find, I had a quick look on google maps & I am not sure where it is?


----------



## emjon123

We didn't find it very easy, although we found the village, and the pub for food!

We had to phone Anthony a few times for directions, he must have thought we were mad! I do remember it is really close to QVC headquarters if that is any help. Will ask my husband when he comes home and he may have better tips.


----------



## DB1

We went wrong first but would find it easier now, i'll look at google maps again to remind myself then pm you with directions, we had to phone Anthony to double check.


----------



## dsnth

Thank you both. I have been along that road many times - but haven't a clue. 
Hoping we actually get there - weather permitting.


----------



## Hfd

Exciting - let us know how you get on 😄


----------



## Hollysefton

Yes!! That litter in the video is ours, We've got to choose between the boys so looking forward to seeing them today!!! His house is right on the road, I did have to phone him once to get there tho! I'm so excited!! Vivien was lovely when I met her she was very taken with my Phil and followed him round! Wish I had know me had mated her as I may have waited for viviens litter, but I'm committed to these now so it must be fate! I'm calling mine billy too I think!! It's a special name to me. Sooo exciting!


----------



## Hfd

How did you both get on this weekend with your visits to Anthony?


----------



## dsnth

It was really good. Met Lucie's puppies (all just gorgeous - 4 black/white 3 gold/red), Lucie, Vivien. Pepe,Chico & Winnie.

Vivien is a very pretty, very chilled golden cocker spaniel who inspite of her growing tiummy is still trying to get to the toys before everyone else. Pepe is dark red & a lovely happy dog. My son ran around with them throwing the girls toy teddy, then he was delighted when Anthony gave him some treats to give to the boys after he told them to sit.

We spent a really nice hour there, Anthony took some photos of Tom with the puppies which he sent over today. 

Can't wait to meet Vivien's pups. 

Donna


----------



## Hfd

Thanks for updating Donna. Viviene sounds lovely! I am so glad you enjoyed your visit, it's very exciting isn't it. Hopefully it won't be too long now before we hear some puppy news, then the long wait till we can go and visit them. 
Helen


----------



## dsnth

I can't wait - especially now having seen lots yesterday. I have a quick question - what size crate did you get? Filling the amazon basket in preparation


----------



## Hfd

Not sure on the sizes but we bought a smaller one for overnight stays and the car and a larger one for the kitchen (to sleep in). I would recommend a larger one and use a partition for the first few weeks if you need to. Luckily we have everything this time around!


----------



## sonkaldebi

Hello  we also went to anthonys this weekend to pick our puppy  we have got one of the black girls. The one on the right in the photo  girls are very excited now. Wont let me do photo's at the mo. Will try again from my phone now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sonkaldebi

Trying to get photo's haha


----------



## sonkaldebi

Sorted it


----------



## fairlie

Lovely lovely lovely! The girls and their puppy! Such fun times ahead. Someone needs to start a little girls cockapoo club, like a pony club.


----------



## Marzi

fairlie said:


> Lovely lovely lovely! The girls and their puppy! Such fun times ahead. Someone needs to start a little girls cockapoo club, like a pony club.


I nominate you Fairlie and Lizzie will enroll as your first member.... sort out the dates for the summer camp at your place 

Loving the black puppies  can't wait for more photos, you have such special times ahead.


----------



## Hfd

Gorgeous puppy (and lovely girls too). My girls were 7 and 10 when we got Billy - it's so exciting. Does your puppy have a name yet? How long till you pick her up?


----------



## sonkaldebi

Well so far the girls have gone for Josie as they called Joelie and Sophie so its like half of there names. We get to pick up a week on saturday  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dsnth

She is just lovely, my little boy liked her, (& all of the others too), but he does have a thing about red , Anthony has promised him a red collar for our puppy.

Exciting times


----------



## DB1

Lovely photo of the girls and pups.


----------



## Hollysefton

It's was amazing to finally meet the pups! After much deliberating we choose me brown collar! Anthony was amazingly patient with all the silly dallying I was doing! He's got the set up just right with the feel of a hobby breeder with the expertise of a professional. It was lovely to meet so of the other owners to be! X


----------



## fairlie

Start planning all your reunions events now! It is so much fun to watch the litter mates grow up. Family reunions are always something to treasure!


----------



## dsnth

Holly - I said we had chatted here, so Anthony pointed out Billy. Oh, so cute - a gorgeous chunky little pup.
Look forward to seeing some photos. 
My son had to buy ours a present - & it isn't even born yet!!

Roll on May


----------



## Hfd

Another Billy - lovely name but I guess I am biased! 
And Josie is a great name too! 
I bet you are both counting the days till they come home. 
Hopefully the weeks will fly by for us Donna!


----------



## Hollysefton

Haha reunions will be needed! I'm in the northwest but get the impression that everyone's all over the place!! I've also changed my mind on the name (typical me!) I love billy but Phil doesn't think he looks like a billy so we have named him ....... Murphy! Xx


----------



## Tinman

Can't wait for all these puppies to come home, we need lots of pics and to see them grow!


----------



## dsnth

Holly - Murphy a great name, he suits it. 
We are in Kent so a long drive home, I am originally from North West to. 
Be great to know how you get on.


----------



## Tinman

Hollysefton said:


> Haha reunions will be needed! I'm in the northwest but get the impression that everyone's all over the place!! I've also changed my mind on the name (typical me!) I love billy but Phil doesn't think he looks like a billy so we have named him ....... Murphy! Xx


Where abouts in the northwest?


----------



## sonkaldebi

I am north wales so thats not to bad  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman

sonkaldebi said:


> I am north wales so thats not to bad
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We go to conwy a lot - especially love pirate weekend!! We dress the dogs up!


----------



## Hfd

We are north east so around 2.5 hours drive I think. 
Murphy is a great name too! 
Helen


----------



## Hollysefton

I'm in Widnes near Chester/liverpool/ etc I'm going to try and attend some Cockapoo meets near us once he's old enough x do any of you already have dogs? I'm wondering if it's safe to socialise my pup before 12weeks with my family dogs (not living with me) who he'll be spending a lot of time with, do u think this is ok or just wait till 12 weeks?


----------



## Hfd

Yes we already have Billy (2.5 years). Once you bring your pup home socialization is essential so try and take your pup with you (ie carried at school gates, carried at pets at home etc). You can let your pup meet your family dogs within the house as long as you are sure they are up to date with their vaccinations.


----------



## sonkaldebi

Girls are now mega excited as this time tomorrow Josie will be home with us  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jet23

There won't be much sleep in your house tonight!


----------



## Hollysefton

Me 2!! I feel like a kid at Christmas! So excited!! What time r u picking up? Might bump into you as we are collecting Murphy tomorrow at 10.30!!! Eeeeeeek!!!


----------



## sonkaldebi

Probally just miss you as we are going for just after 1  very exciting  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dsnth

so. so exciting. You both need to post pictures.


----------



## Hfd

Oh I am so envious of you both! Have a fabulous first puppy day x


----------



## Hfd

How are the new pups getting on?
Donna - have you heard anything? So excited and checking emails often now!


----------



## dsnth

No - not heard anything, must be soon, musn't it?
I am continually checking e-mails & texts as I don't know how we will find out. 
Also busy in the house, trying to get things done so that we can concentrate on puppy when he is here


----------



## dsnth

Helen - just seen photo of Murphy on a different thread - Playpen outside.
One oh so cute puppy


----------



## Hfd

Ah yes just seen the pics of Murphy - what a gorgeous puppy!
I text Anthony Friday but no response... Not sure if he will let us know immediately or wait a few days. They might already be born arghh! I think it will be by email.


----------



## dsnth

Don't mind hearing a little bit after they are born - means some of the 8 weeks already gone


----------



## Hfd

Well Anthony said last week feb or first week March so we are in the last few days of that - won't be long now!!


----------



## Hfd

So weird! Just had a reply to my text from Anthony to say no news as yet. Must have known we were talking about it! x


----------



## dsnth

His ears must have been burning


----------



## MurphysDad

Hello, 

This has been Murphys 3rd day now with us, and Ive got to say, We couldnt speak highly enough of Anzil and the Puppy we have, he is calm, socialable, confident and isnt phased by anything. 

He's had a bit of a dodgy tummy today and that meant the odd accident, including last night in his crate, he obviously didnt want to poo in his crate so backed up as much as he could an poo'd over the crate door, bless him, he never cried though, but we've split the crate tonight to give him a place if he has another accident he has somewhere to go. 

He knows his name, he loves his crate and its just the toilet training now we need to get to grips with, weeing is getting pretty good, if we dont get him outside he always goes on the puppy pad. 
It his poo's we have trouble knowing when he goes. 

we havent even began the seperation process yet! that'll be a laugh!

Back to Anzil, We couldnt reccomend him enough, honestly, we went to see a few other breeders before but nobody came close in terms of, information, set up, care for the pups and bitches and studs and genuine passion for what he does - and it all reflects in Murphy. 

He met our friends 2 and half year old son and was good as gold, played with him, ignored him, kissed him and hid from him, but absolutley no issues!

Heres a few pics of the bad boy himself....


----------



## sonkaldebi

Well it is very good to hear how muphy is getting on  it is all very simular to josie  but we can now tell when she needs a poo  so if we are quick she does it outside 

I have tried about 6 or 7 times to upload photos but this app isnt having it so i will have to try from my computer at some point lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hfd

Oh Murphy you are one handsome puppy! I am so pleased that it is going well. Lots of puppies have a bit of an upset tummy in the first few days - usually just the big change and will settle in a day or two. For separation I would start in a few days by leaving him just for 20 mins and then increase the time each day, it's hard but try not to make to much fuss when leaving or arriving just say bye, back soon. They really do get used to it very quickly. 
We need pics of Josie! A lot of us use the app 'tapatalk' which allows you to save your favourite forums and upload pics directly from phone or ipad etc. 

So pleased you were happy with your breeder, we are on tenterhooks now just waiting news of Vivienne's babies!!


----------



## sonkaldebi

Well i now have tapatalk so here go's


----------



## Hfd

It worked!
Gorgeous Josie - such cute photos with your daughters. Bet they are so excited to have her home.


----------



## DB1

So cute, pictures worth waiting for, btw Anthony told me when the pups were a few days old as he wanted to be happy that the pups were all ok.


----------



## Hfd

That seems reasonable...might stop checking my emails every 10 mins for a few days then lol !


----------



## sonkaldebi

Just went to take a photo and ended up with this  http://youtu.be/NqZtz-2Lbhc


----------



## Linda Simpson

We have our name down for an Anzil puppy. June seems a long way off.


----------



## MurphysDad

It's awesome that we can see his sisters on here and keep up with how they are goin, Murph had a poo about 4.40am this mornin but did it on the puppy pad that had been separated from his sleepin area, didn't cry though so we didn't know until the smell woke us! 😷

Just waitin for him to poo now, although he is too busy being not busy!!


----------



## dsnth

How cute are they - we met them 2 weeks ago when we went to see Anthony, Vivien & Pepe. I would have had trouble choosing. I also fell for Lucie, such a gorgeous dog. 

Helen - this weeks seems long already. Fingers crossed they are born soon.


----------



## Hfd

An sure we will hear by the weekend. I have decided they are going to be born today!!!!!


----------



## dsnth

At least if we don't hear until after they are born it's time of the 8 week wait 

Also gives me time to finish painting - aagh!! Just 11 doors to do


----------



## Hfd

If it's this week hopefully they will be coming home May bank holiday weekend!
Happy painting


----------



## MairiG

Hi
im getting an anzil puppy was pepe the dad of yours . Our puppy has pepe and bess as her parents
thanks


----------



## Hollysefton

Yes pepe is Murphy's dad and mum is lucie. We also have Emmy (pictured) who is also from pepe and lucie's litter. I know he is and also the father of Watson Lola and the other Murphy and their mum is Vivien. I also think there are others on her with pepe as dad! He's a newish stud so a busy boy! What colour is bess?? R u having a boy or girl? I must say I highly recommend Anthony, Murphy and Emmy are a dream! X










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cris

We have two Anzil dogs: Keltie who is now 3 - her mum was Penny and dad was Fudge and our latest little girl called Remy last Friday - her mum is Poppy and dad is Pepe. Both beautiful dogs.


----------



## Del17

Hi MairiG, We have the other Murphy that Holly mentioned. Pepe is the most adorable and bounciest poodle I have ever met and you will find many happy and loyal anzil owners on here. Murphy is nearly 15 weeks now and is beautiful in every way.. Well he was until this evening's walk when he did this!! 








When do you pick up your puppy? I can't wait to see some pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth

MairiG said:


> Hi
> im getting an anzil puppy was pepe the dad of yours . Our puppy has pepe and bess as her parents
> thanks


Marie we have one of Murphy's brothers - a gorgeous little boy called Watson.

I wouldn't hesitate in recommending one of Anthony's pups to anyone, in face one of my friends is going to collect her pup on 29th - an american cockapoo who is just lovely.
Photo attache is when he is 12 weeks or so


----------



## MairiG

Hi thanks. We are bringing out new puppy home 
On 25th July. So looking forward to it
You may have seen her when you collected 
Your new puppy on Friday
Ruby is a little red one
How's your new puppy
Do you have pictures 
Thanks


----------



## MairiG

Hi
Thank you. We pick our new puppy up on 15tj
July. I will post pictures when I get her
The puppies are all lovely. Can't wait.


----------



## MurphysDad

Not been on for a bit, although I know holly has been, thought if throw a few more pics of Murphy from more recent times, 
As I write this he is currently playing/savagely torturing a bee that can't fly!






















































I had a REALLY good one of him, but upon closer inspection I noticed he was showing me a bit more than I wanted.


----------



## Marzi

They grow up so fast...
Murphy looks great.


----------



## extra_strong_mint

We are getting an Anzil pup on Wednesday. Here is Noodles. He is 15 weeks old.


----------



## Hollysefton

Awwwh lovely! Is he an American cockerpoo? Any chance he was the one I saw advertised on Anthony's site? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extra_strong_mint

Hollysefton said:


> Awwwh lovely! Is he an American cockerpoo? Any chance he was the one I saw advertised on Anthony's site?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, he is an American Cockapoo and yes, you probably did see him on Anthony's site. He was bought by a family, but was brought back after a week!

Xxx


----------



## dsnth

Hi. My friend has his brother. We are away at the moment but I will ask her to post when we are home. Watson (my dog & an Anzil dog) & Stanley (American cockapoo) are getting to be good friends. There is only 5 weeks between them.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton

Awwwwh poor noodles! Well he was obvs meant for you! We got Murphy at 8 wks and his sister was returned, and Anthony brought her to visit murphy just to socialise her but my mum ended up falling in love with her so now she's in our pack! I think these things are meant to be! Plus u get to skip the time where u have to keep them couped up inside, and u can take him straight out! Enjoy and keep us posted. They are hard work, but worth it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackburnbecks

We are getting an Anzil puppy in 3 weeks. The days are dragging! We are so excited.


----------



## Hollysefton

Oooh tell us more? *** colour mums name? Dads name? Any name ideas? We love new puppies here! It's sooooo exciting! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extra_strong_mint

We have had Noodles for just over a week now. He's an absolute star. Anthony told me to let him off lead on the very first day...so I did...and be has been absolutely brilliant. Almost house trained now as well.


----------



## Hollysefton

Excellent! What a good boy u have! Enjoy him as they grow so quick! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miamos2929

*Anzil Puppy*

Hiya, this is Stanley - Noodles brother !

We collected him at 11 weeks - he is gorgeous but toilet training has been a problem (more prob with my expectations than his) but we LOVE him to bits!


----------



## Hollysefton

OMG! He is so cute!! Look at that little head tilt, I'm sure he will get the hang of it soon enough just keep doing what u r doing! Enjoy, they grow so quick! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton

So lovely to keep up with other litter mates on here too x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth

Sweet photo. I thought I would attach this one of Stanley & Watson. They love getting together. 









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton

Wow! Watson, u have got so big!!! Awwwh best buds! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd

I have told Lola she can stop growing so fast now! 




























Or maybe the duck has shrunk! 

H x


----------



## RuthMill

Lola's a sweetie pie!


----------



## RuthMill

dsnth said:


> Sweet photo. I thought I would attach this one of Stanley & Watson. They love getting together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Sooooooooo sweet!


----------



## MairiG

*Ruby*

We got our anzil puppy on 15th July aged 11 weeks. Her mum is bess and dad pepe, she is just gorgeous. Everyone comments on how cute she is. Would recommend anzil to anyone. I will try and post a pic. I'm not good on this forum. Does anyone else have peep and bess puppies.


----------



## MairiG

Both cockapoos are gorgeous. We have Ruby who is Red in colour also.


----------



## fairlie

The incredible shrinking duck!


----------



## Del17

Awww.... Beautiful anzil pups and all growing so fast. Here's Murphy when he was 'busted' sitting on the sofa! I've just left him at the groomers for his first trim so will update later!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth

Definetly let us all know how Murphy gets on.
Watson is booked in for Thursday, just a little trim (I hope), he has been for a puppy groom but he has been so hot we thought he may need a bit more.


----------



## Hollysefton

Awwwh how big they have all got! So lovely to see, the duck was an excellent idea! Can't believe how big they are!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del17

So here's Murphy after his first groom! He's just had his face, paws and hygiene area trimmed and his claws cut. It looks like he still has hair in front of his eyes here but it actually lies flat, not sure why it stuck up for the photo! I'm pleased with the outcome although I love his 'scruffy' look and he's still a little too 'coiffed' for me at the moment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth

He looks lovely.


----------



## RuthMill

Swit-swoo! Looking good Murphy! He will be rugged again in no time, though I think he suits the groomed look! Murphy, you've no choice but to walk proudly and beautifully looking like that! Gorgeous boy.


----------



## Hollysefton

Awwwwh he looks handsome! I always prefer our murphy about 3 days after his groom as he starts to go wavy again! It's just been too hot to keep him long even tho I love him scruffy! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackburnbecks

We chose our puppy on Tuesday. So so excited to get her home next weekend! Everyone meet Lottie.


----------



## dsnth

So sweet, she is lovely


----------



## Del17

Beautiful little Lottie.... Enjoy every minute  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth

Watson after his first trim. Groomer just took the ends off.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Del17

Awwww, he looks gorgeous! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth

Thank you - he does look as though his eyes are closed though 

Are you still going to the cockapoo games? We are now going to be there all weekend.


----------



## Del17

Yes, we'll be there on the Saturday  it would be great to meet up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth

Fab. Do you have my mobile number? If so, call/ text me when you arrive & we can meet up. Helen will be there with Lola as well. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd

Yes mini Anzil meet at the games! Lola and Billy are v excited! x


----------



## Hfd

Laura and Billy last year!


----------



## Linda Simpson

We'll be coming along to the games too


----------



## Del17

That's great Linda! I've sent you, Donna and Helen a PM with my mobile number, I think I have yours Donna if it hasn't changed. It looks like Billy did well at last years games and Laura looks very proud - is there a 'maniac' category for murph to enter?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth

My number the same. Could be a close run thing, Watson & Murphy to maniac. He is a nightmare on his lead. My arms are growing ;-) 
Looking forward to seeing you all there. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd

Lola the loon can join in - must be a family trait! 
See you all there x


----------



## Hollysefton

This makes me sad! I wanna go so Murph and Emmy can join in to!


----------



## Del17

Awww, Holly  we'd love to meet them too, can't you just cancel your weekend away??  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton

Haha don't think that would go down well, I can just see it....Phil....I know we are going to dubrovnik and meeting the planner and sorting our wedding? But I think Murphy really needs to have a go at flyball and the bacon bubbles at the cockerpoo games, so can we cancel??? Haha it would be a big fat NO! I'm sure Murphy and Emmy have no idea that they'd be missing out anyway! X


----------



## Del17

Awwww, it's not like your wedding is important or anything!!  seriously, have a lovely weekend and I hope the plans go well. We won't tell Murphy and Emmy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton

Uhoh I think he knows! I must look guilty!


----------



## DB1

aw, lovely picture of Murphy. Does anyone know if Anthony is going yet? I'm still not sure about it, its a couple of hours drive and other family members not keen, but i would be tempted to persuade them or go alone if he was, as it is still closer than going back to his.


----------



## dsnth

When we saw Anthony in July he said he was going along, maybe one of us should text him?
Warn him who is going to be there


----------



## shep5377

Hiya, 

I picked up our Anzil pup yesterday, we've called her Willow. Anthony was a really nice man who really cared about his dogs.


----------



## MairiG

Do you have any pictures. Who where your puppies 
Parents.


----------

